# wieviel watt braucht mein netzteil?



## iluminatii (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir einen neuen Pc zusammenzustellen, mit folgenen komponenten:

- e8500 *( habe vor zu übertakten)*
- MSI N275GTX-T2D Twin Frozr *(übertaktet ab werk)*
- gigabyte ga-ep45-ud3r
- OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit (OCZ2P10664GK, XTC Platinum)
- Western Digital WD6400AAKS 640 GB (Caviar Blue)
- DVD Laufwerk
- Standart usb devices ..

Als Netzteil hatte ich mir das Enermax Pro82+ 425W rausgesucht.
Reicht das überhaupt oder sollte ich lieber den mehrpreis in kaufnehmen und nen 500w oder sogar 525 oder 550w netzteil kaufen?


----------



## mich (10. Juni 2009)

Also wenn du den PC übertaktest, wird das Netzteil oft im höheren Leistungsbereich laufen, was die Lebenszeit verkürzt.
Aber ausreichen sollte es auf jeden Fall.
trotzdem würde ich empfehlen, ein stärkeres zu nehmen...


----------



## 4clocker (10. Juni 2009)

Das Enermax Pro82+ 425W reicht bei nem Zweikern Prozi völlig aus...aber warum eigentlich einen Zweikerner für ein neues System?


----------



## marwo (10. Juni 2009)

Dein Netzteil dürfte schnell an seine Grenzen kommen.Guck dir mal diese oder ähnliche an.

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E6-500W 80+

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax PRO-82+ Netzteil - 525 Watt


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Juni 2009)

Das 425er reicht vollkommen aus, kannst mal hier in der Liste schauen nach Vergleichssystemen. Wirst sehen, dass auch Kombinationen mit stromfressenderer Hardware kaum über 400W brauchen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...men-im-watt-sammel-thread-neu.html#post693678


----------



## Shoran (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn du weißt, wie weit du übertakten willst, kann ich dir diesen link empfehlen:  eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts

Hier kann man sehr schön schaun, wie viel Watt das Netzteil haben sollte


----------



## 4clocker (11. Juni 2009)

Leistungsrechner sind totaler Quatsch, was da am Ende immer raus kommt ist hoffnungslos übertrieben!


----------



## Shoran (11. Juni 2009)

denk was du willst. für mein system schmeißt er mir 176Watt raus und laut meinem messgerät ziehe ich 165Watt. so schlecht find ich das nicht und es gibt eine gewisse richtung vor.
Ich lese hier oft genug,dass leute ein 750Watt netzteil vorschlagen und dann erstmal erklärt bekommen müssen, dass 550 mehr als ausreicht für ihre Gamerkiste


----------



## iluminatii (11. Juni 2009)

der Leistungsrechner(danke übrigens dafür ) wirf mir nen wert von 376w raus bei 90% auslastung glaube ich, das wär ja am limit, demnach macht wohl nen 500+ w netzteil mehr sinn.

würded ihr eher zum enermax 525w 82pro+ oder zu nem be quiet netzteil greifen? 

haben beide netzteile ausreichende kabellängen? und anschlüsse für ne 275gtx? bzw leistung auf 12v adapter

zu was fürnem netzteil würdet ihr mir raten? sytsme steht ja oben.

mfg ilu


----------



## mich (11. Juni 2009)

das kommt drauf an, ob du ein leises(wie der name be qiuet schon sagt) haben willst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2009)

PC Power Consumption: How Many Watts Do We Need? (page 9) - X-bit labs

any questions??


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Juni 2009)

Ich denke das 500 Watt vollkommen ausreichen. Es sein denn du willst dir irgent wann noch eine zweite Karte einbauen. Wenn nicht solltest du drauf achten das es leise ist.


----------



## rabit (12. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde auch sagen 500 bis 550Watt sollten (Markennetzteil) reichen.
Hättest genug reserve wenns mal richtig warm wird im Sommer.
Also den Preisunterschied von ca. 25€ würde ich auf jedenfall von einem 400 zu einem 500 Netzteil investieren.


----------

